# 457 Visa granted - now planning the move to Adelaide



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

My 457 Visa was granted last night.
By NIGHT I really mean MIDNIGHT!!
I received the email at 1815 IST which is 2315 Adelaide Time.
As I was travelling and came home at midnight I saw the grant email at 12 Midnight exactly!!
So nice midnight surprise for me!!

Thanks a zillion to all those at this form who took the pain and effort to answer all my queries (some of them trivial or silly!)

My work starts 5th of May - so I plan to be in Adelaide on the first of May.
Now off to selling my car, settling household stuff, packing, looking for accommodation, etc
I guess I'll have to get the visa stamped/stickered and buy the tickets too (should NOT forget!)

My 457 Timeline
Application lodged, paid - 25 February 2010
PCC, other documents submitted - 25 February 2010
Further Processing started - 2 March
Request for more documents - 2 March
Medical Check up - 2 March
Submitted form 1221, Professional Registration Proof, Health Insurance Proof - 4 March
Submitted Declaration Form - 9 March
Health Forms received - 12 March
Health requirements finalised - 15 March
Information received - 18 March
Visa granted - 31 March, 2010 

Total number of days: 34
Total number of visits to visa status page: 4,895,367,274 (including 6 visits to double check that it was indeed approved!)


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Benjiross...thats a great news today morning. So Adelaide office are doing overtime now a days. From where you plan to fly to Adelaide, Mumbai, Chennai or Bangalore. Good Luck:clap2:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS

Good luck with all the planning...... let us know how you get on.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations.. start packing


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

ozsolz said:


> From where you plan to fly to Adelaide, Mumbai, Chennai or Bangalore. Good Luck:clap2:


Will be flying from Chennai to Adelaide.
Decision on exact dates after discussing with my employer.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Big Congrats.............Good luck for Ur move


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the wishes.
As it is a long weekend (easter etc) the stamping of the Visa will be a bit delayes. I plan to get it done through VFS in Chennai.
Selling the car is turning out to be a little complicated.
Lots of selling and moving stuff to be started.

I'm looking at a Jet Airways/Qantas combination option to fly out.
Singapore is way too expensive.
I don't trust Air India.

Have a 14 hour transit in Singapore. Wondering what to do!


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Ben. Am sure its worth waiting for it....

All da best...


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

*waiting for visa*

hello 
congratulations you got your visa.
i am waiting for visa my last action which is "information received" took place on 31st march and after that i was told that it will took 1-2 weeks for visa.i am hoping to get it sooner as 2 weeks already passed.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

archanabose said:


> hello
> congratulations you got your visa.
> i am waiting for visa my last action which is "information received" took place on 31st march and after that i was told that it will took 1-2 weeks for visa.i am hoping to get it sooner as 2 weeks already passed.


Took me about 2 weeks. So you should receive your visa soon!
I've given my passport for stamping and waiting for it's return from the OZ embassy


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Fantastic!

i guess i will have to start checking my status hourly, instead of just when I wake up - uk -10hrs!

Enjoy

AA


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

AndyA said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> i guess i will have to start checking my status hourly, instead of just when I wake up - uk -10hrs!
> 
> ...


I got my approval email at 12 Midnight Adelaide time!! And yes, i used to check just about every hour!!
However on the date it got approved I was out and saw the email 5 hours after it was in my inbox.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

benjiross said:


> My 457 Visa was granted last night.
> By NIGHT I really mean MIDNIGHT!!
> I received the email at 1815 IST which is 2315 Adelaide Time.
> As I was travelling and came home at midnight I saw the grant email at 12 Midnight exactly!!............................
> ...


congrats for the VISA grant:clap2::clap2:...n loads of luck for moving to aussielandlane:
can u plz tell that how did u get job by being here in INDIA..?


----------



## Priyaruk (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello all

Looking to find some help in here (although I'm aware of the fact that this forum is a little out of date)! I got my 457 approved and going to submit for stamping at the VFS in Chennai tomorrow (7th Ocober) but got my flight to Sydney on the 14th October midnight. Any chance I will get my passport back in time or do I have to reschedule? Any feedback will be of great help!

Many thanks in anticipation.

P.S. In case you are wondering why I would schedule my flight for the 14th, I have been in Australia for about 8 years now and getting my 457 issued after trying out student visa, etc. I have been working from home in India since the lodgement in Australia and have to get back ASAP!


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations Priyaruk ,
You Can ask them about that. Good Luck


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

It should be OK. they take about 3-5 working days and you can track it online.
You can call up VFS and check.


Priyaruk said:


> Hello all
> 
> Looking to find some help in here (although I'm aware of the fact that this forum is a little out of date)! I got my 457 approved and going to submit for stamping at the VFS in Chennai tomorrow (7th Ocober) but got my flight to Sydney on the 14th October midnight. Any chance I will get my passport back in time or do I have to reschedule? Any feedback will be of great help!
> 
> ...


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

benjiross said:


> It should be OK. they take about 3-5 working days and you can track it online.
> You can call up VFS and check.


Congrats and hope u r settled now and doing good.
Just a small query...
How much Check-in Baggage were you allowed Per Person...was it 20 or 40Kgs??
Can u please clarify...i would be travelling too shortly.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

cross said:


> Congrats and hope u r settled now and doing good.
> Just a small query...
> How much Check-in Baggage were you allowed Per Person...was it 20 or 40Kgs??
> Can u please clarify...i would be travelling too shortly.


I was on a 457 visa, had a one way ticket and used Jet/Qantas.
Check in luggage was 40 kilos a person.
Singapore Airlines allowed the same.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

benjiross said:


> I was on a 457 visa, had a one way ticket and used Jet/Qantas.
> Check in luggage was 40 kilos a person.
> Singapore Airlines allowed the same.


Thanx mate .
great relief.
I will be flying through thai airways.
will check with them
btw...did u have to take a written permission for 40 kgs prior to the date of travel.
regards


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Not all airlines allow it - so do check.
It was mentioned in my ticket.


cross said:


> Thanx mate .
> great relief.
> I will be flying through thai airways.
> will check with them
> ...


----------

